# A day in the life of Oscar the cat



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Grab your Kleenex.

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp078108

Even though it says error, the link works


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone else think this cat's 6th sense was profound? I cried when I read this article. :angel


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice story...it's actually taken from a book by the same author (David Dosa). The book is called "Making Rounds with Oscar" and it tells stories of Oscar's time at the nursing home with Dr. Dosa. If you enjoyed the article, you'll likely enjoy the book.


----------

